# Different parts of the Bicep?



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Might sound a bit clueless but:

Is the Bicep basically one muscle or is it divided into different parts (the tricep as 3 yeah?) that can be hit by hit by different exercises/grips.

I do Bi's on my back day, so the only Bi isolation is Stand DB curls and Hammer Curls (as there are no BBs in my gym).


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

One variation of the curl with a hammer curl is perfect for the biceps mate dont worry about different angles and all that.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

There are two muscle groups on the front of the upper-arm the biceps and brachialis.

standing db curls -biceps general

hammer curls - brachialis

add

incline db curls -inside biceps definition

JOB DONE


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers lads :thumbup1:


----------

